# Egg Donor found! But life is not that straightforward.



## Sima (Aug 10, 2008)

Hi All

I hope you don't mind me sounding you out on a dilemma.  I know I don't post much but when I do it is always full of big questions   
I have been on my clinic's waiting list for donor eggs for two years.  During that time I have waited patiently and never had a call about donor eggs.  

On Friday I received an unexpected call from the clinic to tell me that they have a potential egg share donor for me.  Her characteristics are similar to me. 

She has one child already. Her issue is male factor. The reason I was being called is that their original recipient pulled out at the last minute and so they need to find a quick replacement.  The donor has already started their cycle and the aim would be to go for egg collection around 18/19 September.  In the meantime I am to take the pill to sync our cycles.
I suffer from multiple fibroids.  I was just in the process of asking my GP to refer me to a fertility specialist to see if my uterus is a good condition to ttc again.  I mentioned the fibroids to the Lister and they brought me in for a scan on Friday afternoon .  The scan was not great as they could not see everything they needed to and so I need to go back in on Monday for a 3D scan.  I will have to pay for this scan. I had a hysteroscopy in March and my uterus was clear then with the rest of my fibroids being intramural (so outside the uterus and the largest around 3/4 cm).  I have had one myomectomy in the past so I am keen to avoid having another one if possible because there is increased risk of complications by having two open surgeries down there but I am worried about having treatment which is doomed to failure.
My second issue is I have rheumatoid arthritis.  I am taking methotrexate for the treatment of my RA.  The general rule is you should not ttc whilst taking MTX and you should be off it for 3 months prior to ttc.  I fully understand this rule and so have just stopped taking the drug.  My question is how does taking low dose MTX effect pregnancy when using donor eggs.  The 3 month rule is generally there to ensure the lady’s eggs and cells are clear of the drug.  By stopping today it would mean I would be clear of the drug for just 1 month prior to tx but it still potentially be in my cells so I am not sure if it is worth the risk.  Guess I need to call up my rheumatologist on Monday.  I also have not had any immune tests done and I think I might need immune treatment given my RA.

So what to do about the donor?  I could reject the donor and use this call as a prompt to sort my body out.  I could take the donor and then take a chance that the pregnancy could be ok.  I could go ahead with cycle and then freeze the embryos until and then use them in 3 months time ( but I understand this would have a lower chance of success).  I could also go back to Dr Penny in Serum, get her to give me a new protocol in view of my RA, and then use one of her donors out there.    I am not tied to using UK donors but I do have several vials of donor sperm stored at the clinic  and having treatment here is quite appealing even though I haven’t ruled out going abroad to Spain or Greece as they have shorter waiting times.  Part of me just wants to go ahead with the cycle and run with it but there is a little voice in me which says this is too big a chance to take given all the time which has passed since my last cycle and also the expense of it all.

Thanks for reading.

Sima


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

As my three beautiful de children all came from frozen embryos, I think in your situation I would vote fir freezing the embryos if the other factors mean now is not necessarily a good time for the transfer x


----------



## bingbong (Dec 9, 2008)

Sima I think that freezing them sounds like a good idea, lots of people have FET babies and it will give you time to get yourself ready. If you do it and it doesn't work then you'll be thinking about all the things that you could've done and if a black donor is so rare then if you say no and end up having to wait for ages then you may regret that too.

Keep us posted   
bingbong x


----------



## minkey114 (Nov 10, 2010)

For what it's worth I would also go ahead and freeze any embryos.  I have spoken to numerous consultants now who state that as long as the eggs thaw the success rate is higher as the lining is in a better state.

That to me seems the best of both worlds, she sounds like an excellent donor and you can get other issues sorted so you are in the best of health before you have your embies put back.

Good luck a very tough dilemma


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

I think start with the call to the rheumatologist to see what the situation is with the meds. And then the repeat scan at the Lister for the fibroids. And then decide...if either of those suggest it's not a good time for embryo transfer, then I would go ahead and freeze the embryos for later transfer. My twins are the result of FET and many people have success with frozen embryos so I would not let that put you off

best of luck, keep us posted   
Suitcase
x


----------



## GIAToo (Nov 8, 2009)

I agree with Suity - get the answers re: fibroids and medication first then make a decision.  I am also pg from FET so it does happen and i was very lucky first time, so I would be inclined to do that if your body is not going to be in tip top condition to got for ET right now.  

Good luck hun   
GIA Tooxx


----------



## morrigan (Dec 8, 2009)

Its never straightforward is it Sima! I would think about the frozen idea as well. It might be worth posting on the immunes board http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=52.0 as I believe there are a few girls with RA on there that may have experience of your circumstances. I do know that I was pescribed Humira as part of my immune treatment for high tnfa ( completely by the by but think its also used for RA) and manurfactuers advice and rhem experts advice would be to be clear of it for 5 months before conceiving and yet it is used by a number of doctors for immune tx near ivf cycles! I think although might need to be confirmed by pharmacist that the 5 month rule is born out of the drug company not having a license or doing any research into effects on pregnant woman so need to disclaim its use in pregnancy rather than there been hard facts about the safety of its use.

On the flip side- I guess you want to consider if the methtrexate is making you well with your RA whether than in itself would make it an ideal time to cycle.

Good luck with your descions! Amazing how one phone call can change things so much !


----------



## Sima (Aug 10, 2008)

Thanks so much for your responses.  It is so lovely to hear that people have had success after FET.  

I will definitely put in phone calls to the rheummy team at my hospital and the speak to the consultant after my scan tomorrow.  If I did go ahead and freeze some embryos then at least I would have a focus as I would want to sort myself out as quickly as possible to get back to my ice babies.

I have also been having  a read of some of the stories from the fibroid board and there is really a lot to think about especially in light of Diesey's news earlier today.  I will see what the clinic says about the broids after the scan but I might then get a second opinion from Adrian Lower as his name keeps on coming up as the guru on fibroids.  

So back to the GP and the phones tomorrow.  I do believe things are on the up I just need to get all my ducks in a row first.

Oh yes - are there any questions I should ask the clinic about freezing embryos?  Is there a special technique they should use?  Should it be done at day 2 or 5?

Sx


----------



## indekiwi (Dec 23, 2008)

Sima,

Wow!!!!  What a turn of events.    So...no 3 for me is also a FET, so there's plenty of success stories to give you heart.    Re techniques, check what vitrification process they use at the clinic - at CRM with a modern vitrification process introduced in early 2010, they are getting c. 95% successful thaw rates - much higher than the 50 - 60% stat that was the norm for their previous vitrification protocol (which was what was used for my DE cycle in Oct 2009).  Perhaps the question then is more what their successful thaw rates are than what the process is (since the former is the result of the latter).  If their success rates are relatively low, it might give you pause for thought on freezing.  

Good luck hun, it's about time some flowed your way.     

A-Mx


----------



## RichmondLass (Apr 26, 2009)

Sima. I had a fibroid which seemed to disappear during pregnancy! If docs say drugs and lumpy womb ok and , depending on how many eggs she produces, I would be tempted to pop in a cheeky one fresh embryo and freeze rest. Depends on expense of course but I believe in fate and this chance has arisen and sounds great! Bodies are never in tip top condition no matter how hard you try! You might end up putting it off again. Go for it!!Jx


----------



## Sima (Aug 10, 2008)

Ok - so I spent hours at the clinic yesterday and had 2 scans and one consultation with the Doc.  Basically I have 6 fibroids and my womb is the size of someone who is 14 to 16 weeks preggers!!  The uterus is distorted and there is one fibroid which is pushing on the uterine cavity and distorting it.  So the upshot of it all is the doctor does not feel I should risk going ahead with this cycle until I get the fibroids sorted out.  She has written a letter back to my GP and suggested I am referred on to a consultant to see if I should just remove the small distorting broid or all of the fibroids.  I also need to think carefully if any of these procedures would leave my uterus in a good enough state to carry a pregnancy   

I have put in calls to two fibroid specialists today and hopefully I will get an appointment to see one of them in the next few days.  Sadly my fibroids keep on growing since I only had a hysteroscopy five months ago and there are still issues in the cavity.

I asked about freezing the embryos and the consultant said this was an option but then I would be taking a big chance that my womb would be sorted out (and this is something which has been on going for years).

So I think I will have to let this donor go whilst I look into my options.  The good news is I am at the top of the list and there are a 1 or two  potential egg sharers which would match my criteria who could be ready to go in the next couple of months.  They did also say I could ask the donor to wait for me but I think she has been put through enough already. The docs, nurses and scanner were really sympathetic and know that I am pulling out for medical issues and not on a whim so have told me to stay in touch and I should have first refusal in the near future.  The nurse did say I was very stoichal.  Not sure if this is a good thing or a bad thing.


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

sima...sorry to hear the news wasn't good but at least you know where you stand now and have a plan of action as well 
for what it's worth it sounds like you've made the right decision and hopefully things will all work out - you'll get yourself sorted and a wonderful donor will come up for you     

as for being stoical - I think we often don't have a choice - that's what gets us through   

I have everything crossed that your luck changes very soon
take care
Suitcase
x


----------



## Lou-Ann (Apr 20, 2008)

Sima, sorry that you didn't get good news yesterday   . I hope that you get an appt with one of the specialists soon, get the fibroids sorted and are soon going ahead with tx   . 

Lou-Ann x


----------



## indekiwi (Dec 23, 2008)

Sima, I'm so sorry hun that it wasn't better news.  Hope you manage to sort out the fibroids and that your uterus and womb finally prove to be a good implantation environment for a future transfer.     

A-Mx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Sima I really hope that you get the fibroids sorted. X


----------



## Diesy (Jul 19, 2010)

Hi Sima,

Really sorry to hear that these useless lumps are getting in the way of your life too!  (Secretly I just thought it was men that did that  )  In a way we can be cycle buddies for getting well rid.  For what it's worth, having gone from not knowing what a fibroid was 6 weeks ago till now, I think it's good to get shot of them.  Aim for the least invasive procedure, laproscopic (couldn't even spell that at the beginning of the week).  Sounds like you have had much better advice than I did, hence digging out the big guns with top London consultant.  I am worried about having the procedure and I think, oh maybe I should just have gone ahead...oh well.

Good luck    Let me know how you get on - Diesy 

PS  Timing - flippin brilliant, isn't it


----------



## morrigan (Dec 8, 2009)

Sima- I hope you get sorted very soon.


----------



## lulumead (May 29, 2008)

Hi Sima    , what a roller coaster week.  Hope you can get the fibroids sorted asap and that you are ready to go before you know it.  


xxxxx


----------



## Chowy (Apr 12, 2008)

Sima

Sending you hugs honey, and lots of them.

Re having surgery to remove the fibroids, if it helps I have had 6 operations on my stomach for my endometriosis and alot of treatment during each of the the surgery's and I still was able to carry my precious cargo    I was told to go for my IVF as soon as I could after my last surgery to help my chances of success as my uterus etc had been removed of the endometriosis, but with each period the build up on the Endo begins once again.

Best of luck and lots of     

Chowy and Pup xx


----------



## RichmondLass (Apr 26, 2009)

Oh Sima that's rubbish. But all not loast. Get the blighters whipped out and let's hope that does you the world of good and leaves uterus in a better place. Fingers all crossed for you sweetheart! Rlxxx


----------



## Sima (Aug 10, 2008)

Hi there lovely ladies

Thanks so much for all of your support.  Your kind words mean so much to me.  I thought I would give you a little update as to what has happened to me in the past week.  It's not for the faint hearted so please do not read on if you are of a squeamish nature.

So I had my scans at my fertility clinic two weeks ago and it was said that I needed to do something with my fibroids before trying tx again.  So last Tuesday I went to see a top London consultant who specialises in fibroids and open myomectomies.  I must say this cons was really lovely.   I had already sent him a copy of my earlier scan results so he did not make me go through any unnecessary scans.  He did a quick exam, and confirmed I had multiple fibriods.  The fibroids reach right up to just below my belly button so the best way forward would be to do an open myomectomy (just like a C section but much longer) to remove them.  He said the surgery would be more complicated than my first myo because I had already had surgery in that area but he has good experience in performing 2nd and even 3rd myos so I felt in safe hands.  The recovery period would be 10 weeks.  EKK!!     The long recovery period is due to the fact I am older, it’s a second surgery etc.  I would be able to go through tx after 6 months.  The cons then went on to talk about donor eggs.  He was not patronising but he just suggested that would be the best route forward for me given my age.  I actually thought it was a nice thing for him to say rather than telling me to forget my fertility plans.  He told me that a few years ago he performed a myo on a lady in a forties where he removed 50 fibroids and two years later he delivered her baby when she was aged 44.  He gave me a similar story of a lady who was 51.

So good consultation.  I decided to go ahead with the surgery in 3 months time because I am due  to start a new job in the beginning of September and I would need to give new boss heads up about the surgery first of all.

So this all happened last week.  At this stage I had been on my period for 16 days.  Now this is a long time but I had bled for around 12 days in the past so I was not overly concerned though I did mention it to the consultant and my GP.

By Friday my periods had started to get heavier.  I spent all day in doors and I was beginning to feel faint.  I rang up NHS direct in the evening and told them I did not feel well.  TMI alert!!  I told them I was feeling faint and my period had been going for 19 days.  I told them I was passing huge clots.  Anyway the nice lady on the phone told me that my case was not urgent and the nurse would not call me back.  I did tell her I was anaemic and my HB was 10 but she was not bothered.    I spent all of Saturday in bed only getting up for X factor.  I know I should have gone to A&E at this stage but I thought how could I go to say I was suffering from heavy period.

Sunday morning, 5am.  My mother found me collapsed on the bathroom floor covered in blood.  Apparently she was up making tea and heard a noise.  She came upstairs to find me passed out.  I was not breathing and she had to give me mouth to mouth.  I saw a bright light and my dead father’s face and I then came to and started screaming.    I was taken to hospital by ambulance.  My fibroids had started bleeding out.  I was given some strong drugs to stop the bleeding and then 4 units of blood since my Hb had dropped to 5.  On Sunday night I expelled more blood and a clot the size of a saucer, so much so that the nurse thought the blood bag had ripped and I had to explain it had come from me and not from the transfusion. 

Hospital ward was a bit of a nightmare.  I was in with an old dear who had dementia and who kept shouting out in the middle of the day and NIGHT.  Night time was a living hell.   Eventually the nurses moved her to her own room so we could sleep. 

Anyway bleeding has now stopped and I am now back home.  I am some strong type of progesterone drug (like the pill) to hold off my period and I have been told to get on with my myo ASAP.  My consultant wants me to get my haemoglobin back up to 13 before surgery (I’m currently at 9).  So I had to call my new boss to hold off starting my job but I now have to tell him I am likely to have to go in for a major op in less than a month.  The doc does not want me to get to my next period because they are afraid I will bleed out again.

So that’s my story.  I am sorry for the long post but you know I love to write.  I feel like crap.  Very tired which is understandable but my body feels as though it has been hit by a truck.  I do know that I am at major risk of having a hysterectomy now but after my near death experience I am pleased to have got this far.  I am now working with my GP and surgeon to get things moving asap.
  

Wish me luck     .

Sima xxxx


----------



## GIAToo (Nov 8, 2009)

My goodness Sima - thank god your Mum found you!!!      

I hope you get things sorted soon and I wouldn't worry about the job, your health is the most important thing.

Take care 
GIA Tooxxxxxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Sima  what an awful experience you have had.  I really hope that you are taking it easy and resting up. Fibroids are so evil.  It was so lucky that your mum found you when she did, and how surreal to have that near death/out of body experience.

I am so pleased that you are in safe hands for your surgery and hope that it goes well.  Can they not give you the pill to stop your AF coming and the same thing potentially happening.

Take care and I really hope that you get rid of them soon.

L x


----------



## RichmondLass (Apr 26, 2009)

Sima I'm in shock. How awful for you and your mum. You poor thing!I hope surgery comes quickly for you. Take care. (Quick post as on crackberry in bed). Rlxxxxxxx


----------



## indekiwi (Dec 23, 2008)

Sima, OMG honey I have my heart in mouth for you.  I'm so sorry you've had such a nightmarish experience, and so grateful that your mum found you in time.  I really hope your new consultant can help, that a hysterectomy is not the end scenario here, and that your health is back on track very soon.  

All my love and thoughts to you - sending so many        

A-Mx


----------



## Sima (Aug 10, 2008)

Hi JJ1  - Good question.  I guess this is the problem with shared care of NHS and private cons.  I will speak to my consultant to see if he can write me up a prescription to delay period until we get a date for the surgery.  The good news is the NHS cons who looked after me this weekend was lovely and has heard of my private cons and really respects him.  She asked for his opinion on meds before coming to a decision but they would then just give me enough meds to get me through next cycle and then its over to me to have seen my consultant for a follow up plan.

RL - get back to sleep.  Having said that I should be asleep too.


----------



## Diesy (Jul 19, 2010)

Hi Sima,

So glad you are ok!  I was very shocked when I heard things had taken such a terrible turn.  Pleased to hear you are getting looked after and you are getting treatment for this pronto!  By the sounds of it you are in very good hands with your chosen consultant.  I'm sure he is going to do an amazing job getting your uterus back into tip top condition for it's next task!    Rest up and get better    It's a shame about the start date for your job but your health really does come first.  Easy for me to say but try to put that part of things in a box for now and get yourself sorted.

Take care, lots of  
Diesy xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

gosh sima    seem rather inadequate, what a terrifying experience, so glad you are ok and wishing you love and strength for the upcoming operation
Suitcase
x


----------



## bingbong (Dec 9, 2008)

Blimey Sima, how scary. Your poor mum too, can only begin to imagine how she felt. I'm so sorry that you had to go through that and just hope that your journey from here on is a little less eventful.

 
bingbong x


----------



## Rose39 (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh my goodness Sima, what an awful time you've had. Sending you big hugs and hoping that everything goes really smoothly for you with your upcoming surgery.     

Rose xx


----------



## Lou-Ann (Apr 20, 2008)

OMG! Sima    , what an awful and terrifying experience. I'm so glad that you mother was up and found you when she did, must have been a terrifying time for her too.  I hope that your consultant can get you in and sorted asap and you are taking it easy in the meantime    

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Teela (Jun 7, 2009)

Anything I say seems really inadequate after what must have been a terrifying experience    

Hoping everything goes to plan for your Op Sima

Love and hugs to you hun, take care and rest up

Teela
x


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

Oh sima, how terrifying 
I hope you are beginning to feel better, slowly


----------



## morrigan (Dec 8, 2009)

Oh Sima sounds trully horrendous - no wander you still feel rough ! big hugs !!


----------



## Chowy (Apr 12, 2008)

Sima thank god your Mum was only downstairs and that she knows mouth to mouth.  I have had a close to death experience and know what you mean re the light it is very frightening, even more so when you look back on the experience.  I wonder if you can either do the pill back to back like I used to with my endometriosis to stop your period until surgery or even Zoladex which basically puts you into a temp menopause by an injection once a month, I also had this for damage limitation for my endo.

I am glad you are now home and you really need to rest and be good to youself.

Take care

  Chowy and Pup xx


----------



## Sima (Aug 10, 2008)

Hi Chowy - yes mum is a retired nurse so luckily her nursing training came into good use with me.  I'm sorry to hear about your near death experience.  Mine was so very frightening that I found it very difficult to fall asleep afterwards because I thought if I fall asleep I will never wake up again.

I am still waiting to get instructions from my doctor about what to do next.  I took zoladex before I had my last operation.  It put me into a menopause like state for a few months - plenty of hot flushes but no AF.  My new doc doesn't like putting ladies on zoladex before a myo because the drugs also shrink the fibroids which some doctors like as it makes surgery easier but mine does not because it shrinks small fibroids so much  that they 'Disappear' during surgery but then grow back when you come off the drug.  I think back to back pill is the way forward but let's see where we get with dates etc.

I am feeling much better today.  Very tired but not as weak.  My mum is now pampering me like mad which is kind of sweet


----------



## Chowy (Apr 12, 2008)

Ah Sima am so pleased your feeling a bit better and your Mum is looking after you.  All very frightening.  I know what you mean re Zoladex, I had it for 3 mths, was supposed to be 6 but it sent me   .

Take care and    from myself and Pup


----------



## caramac (Mar 21, 2010)

Bloody hell Sima...what a shocking experience! I am so glad you are alright. How frightening that must be to have a near death experience (although I have to say I thought it was wonderful that you got to see your dad's face...I hope I get to see my mum when my time comes). I hope you're able to get your surgery as soon as possible and that you don't have any more scares.


----------



## cocochanel1 (Oct 15, 2009)

Sima I'm really shocked and upset for you. Thinking of you and wishing you well soon. Coco xxx


----------



## some1 (May 13, 2006)

Oh Sima, my blood ran cold reading what happened to you.  What a frightening experience for you and your poor mum too.  So glad that you are okay, hope you make a full recovery soon and can have a successful surgery that puts you on the road to your dream       

Some1

xx


----------



## RichmondLass (Apr 26, 2009)

Sima glad you being pampered luvvie. Hope you start to get over the shock soon but how amazing to see your dad's face! Did that feel reassuring or did it frighten you.  I hope you get those horrid fibroids sorted soon. You prompted me to call a few local privte hosps for a scan but they won't do it without a gp referral. So I am going to gp...on my birthday! What a treat! Take care and make the most of the pampering! You won't get away with it for ever xx rlxxx


----------



## some1 (May 13, 2006)

Sima - just wondering how you are?  Hope you are feeling much better   

Some1

xx


----------



## cocochanel1 (Oct 15, 2009)

Yes how are you Sima? X


----------



## Sima (Aug 10, 2008)

Hi Coco and Some1

I'm fine.  No dramas this month which is just fab    .  I have been taking my iron tablets along with citrus fruits religiously and now my Hb levels are up to 11.1 which is just slightly below normal but great for me.  I need to speak to my surgeon but I think I will be able to go ahead and book my surgery now my iron levels are back up.  I'm still taking my little pills which means no AF for me.  I'll let you know when I get my surgery date through but my guess it will be sometime in the next 4 weeks which gives me more time to keep upping my iron levels.

I hope you lovely ladies (and your babies) are all ok.

Sima x

PS my GP and my big brother (who I only see once every 3/4 months) said I was looking much healthier than I had done in months.  It was nice to hear but I didn't realise I had been looking so sickly


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Sima - don't pop in often but wanted to say I'm so so glad you're ok and your mum was with you. What a truly awful experience. As for the nhs help line ... Don't get me started.
Fingers crossed all starts moving forward quickly for you.
Take very good care - thinking of you
Mini xxx


----------



## lulumead (May 29, 2008)

Hi sima, good to hear you are feeling better. Well done on the iron front.    


xxx


----------



## Sima (Aug 10, 2008)

All set for surgery on Wednesday, 2nd November.  Wish me luck!!   

Actually I was speaking to my aunt yesterday who had 3 myomectomies  so I guess I have some way to go to catch up with her.  Still it gave me some comfort.  I'll keep you posted on how I get on.


----------



## GIAToo (Nov 8, 2009)

Sima - good luck hun   Let us know how you're getting on if you can and take care.
GIA Tooxxx


----------



## Rose39 (Dec 9, 2007)

Good luck Sima       Hope everything is really straightforward and wishing you a very quick recovery     

Rose xx


----------



## indekiwi (Dec 23, 2008)

Sima, good luck mate and I hope you have a very quick recovery.      


A-Mx


----------



## Diesy (Jul 19, 2010)

Hi Sima,

Will be thinking of you on Wednesday and sending lots of        Hope you get all looked after!  

Take care - Diesy xxx
(Btw, hope you got my last pm.)


----------



## cocochanel1 (Oct 15, 2009)

Good luck Sima












































let us know how you get on.

Coco xxx


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

All the best Sima      and here's to a quick recovery for you.


Mini xxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Thinking of you sima xxx


----------



## greatgazza (May 27, 2010)

Good luck sima    

GGx


----------



## kizzi79 (Jan 9, 2009)

Good luck Sima   , will be thinking of you

Krissi xx


----------



## Lou-Ann (Apr 20, 2008)

Good luck Sima   , hope that it goes well and you recover quickly    

Lou-Ann x


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

all the best for the op Sima, hope it all goes well   
 
Suitcase
x


----------



## morrigan (Dec 8, 2009)

Good luck SIma


----------



## blueytoo (Oct 5, 2003)

Good luck Sima. I hope it goes well & you recover quickly  

Xx


----------



## bingbong (Dec 9, 2008)

Good luck Sima!!!

bingbong x


----------



## some1 (May 13, 2006)

Good luck Sima !

Some1
xx


----------



## Chowy (Apr 12, 2008)

Sima  best of luck you are in good hands.

Take good care of yourself and keep us posted

Chowy and Pup xx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Good lord - how did I miss this??

Sima -    for an awful experince and lots of love and luck for tomorrow    

DL xxx


----------



## Sima (Aug 10, 2008)

Thanks for the support.  I'm all packed and ready to go.  `


----------



## indekiwi (Dec 23, 2008)

Sima, thinking of you today honey and hoping that the consultant can remove everything necessary to give you a much easier life going forward - and the chance to get back to tx at last.        


A-Mx


----------



## OneStepAtATime (Sep 14, 2008)

Hope all goes well today Sima     
Take care
OneStep


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Hope that you are recovering and not in too muh pain- and soon home Take care hun xx


----------



## Diesy (Jul 19, 2010)

Hello,

I've just had a text from Sima and yesterday's major op went really well.  They removed 42 fibroids   and the whole procedure took about 6 hours including recovery.  She also needed a blood transfusion.  I'm blown away, the wonders of modern medicine and I know Sima is being hugely brave - 42 is major!  She's now settled in for the day the the TV.  

Sima - when you read this - thinking of you and wishing you a nice easy recovery.  Wish I was a bit closer to drop in with some grapes (& choc) and a National Enquirer to keep you entertained.  So happy for you that you are rid of your useless lumps and on your way to the future    

So, thanks to everyone on Sima's behalf, I know all the support means a lot to her  

Diesy xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks for the update Diesy..all sounds pretty tough - 42 fibroids! 
thinking of you Sima, hope you make a fast recovery   
Suitcase
x


----------



## indekiwi (Dec 23, 2008)

Thanks Diesy!   


Sima, 42 fibroids - good lord woman that must be some sort of record!!!  Glad they're all gone now and that you are recovering in front of the goggle box.  Hope you're not in too much discomfort.   


A-Mx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Fingers crossed for a good recovery Sima - rest, rest, and then rest some more   

Thank you Diesy xx


----------



## GIAToo (Nov 8, 2009)

Thanks for the update Diesy   

Sima- that is an amazing number of fibroids    Hope you recover quickly and get well looked after   
GIA Tooxx


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Thank you Diesy    


Wow - 42!!  Sima     rest up plenty of fluids and chocolate (it does help .. honest   )
Take care big big hugs


Mini xxx


----------



## morrigan (Dec 8, 2009)

get well soon Sima- sounds like an ordeal hope you recover well x


----------



## bingbong (Dec 9, 2008)

42   . I hope that you feel better soon Sima and that the op has done the trick for you   

bingbong x


----------



## Lou-Ann (Apr 20, 2008)

Wow that was a huge number of fibroids you had there! Hope you have a speedy recovery   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Chowy (Apr 12, 2008)

Sima hope things are going well and you are starting to feel much better.

Sending big   

Chowy and Pup xx


----------



## Diesy (Jul 19, 2010)

Just a little update from Sima because I know we're all thinking of her after her big op.  There's been a complication and she's heading back to theatre this afternoon.  

So lots more of these       wee guys for you Sima.  Hoping they fix you up quick smart and you are back on your way to being as good, if not better than, new   pronto.  

 Diesy xxx

PS  I've passed on everyone's get well soon wishes which I know Sima really appreciates.


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Oh no, am v sorry to hear that. Hope things are sorted out very soon, all the best Sima   
 
Suitcase
x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Omg sima you have been through the mill, really hope that you are feeling ok & on your road to recovery now the evil fibroids have gone .


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Diesy - thanks for the update.  Send Sima my love and wish her a super speedy recovery!


M xxx


----------



## Chowy (Apr 12, 2008)

Thanks for the update Diesy, Sima you are going through it.  Sending lots of    and hoping that they sort you out ASAP.

Chowy and Pup xx


----------



## Lou-Ann (Apr 20, 2008)

Sima, you have been through it haven't you     . Hope you are back on the road to recovery now      

Diesy, thanks for the update   . 

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Diesy (Jul 19, 2010)

Great news, second op went well and Sima is out of high dependency and back on the ward tonight.  She's feeling better too, gosh such a lot to go through!  She must also be Hank Marvin since she's had nothing to eat since Wednesday.  The worlds best dieter too


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Bless her so send her my love.  L xx


----------



## Diesy (Jul 19, 2010)

Will do JJ, hope you are doing well too   xx


----------



## RichmondLass (Apr 26, 2009)

Sima get well soon! You've been through the mill so wishing you a speedy recovery now it's all over. RL x


----------



## GIAToo (Nov 8, 2009)

Sima - so glad the second op went well, been checking back often for news (Thanks Diesy!)  Take care and hope you recover quickly and easily    

GIA Too xxxx


----------



## morrigan (Dec 8, 2009)

Sima hope your on the road to recovery very soon- you really deserve a speddy recovery now xx


----------



## indekiwi (Dec 23, 2008)

Sima, lots of love and hugs from us - hope you're finally beginning to feel much better.  


A-Mx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Get fully recovered soon Sima


----------



## blueytoo (Oct 5, 2003)

Thanks for the updates Diesy.

Sima, I hope you are recovering well, you've been through so much


----------



## wizard (Nov 6, 2008)

Sima thinking of you, it sounds like you've had a really tough time.  I hope that things improve very soon   

Wizard x


----------



## lulumead (May 29, 2008)

Sima, sending you lots of love for s speedy and easy recovery. Sounds like you have been having a really tough time of it. Hope you are home soon and get lots of TLC.
Xxxx


----------



## silverbird (Aug 8, 2011)

Sorry to come to this so late but hope your recovering well Sima! Thinking of you.
Silverbird xxx


----------



## Sima (Aug 10, 2008)

Hi All


I've just spent the morning catching up on my phone. It is a bit slow posting on here but its the best I can do until tomorrow when I go home. Yes, finally being discharged tomorrow after 2 weeks in hospital. I have been well looked after in my longer than aticipated stay but I will be pleased to get back home.  I'll post more of my experiences when I am back home.


Thanks so much for your messages of support. I think many of you knew how much I was dreading having a second myomectomy and I am so pleased to be out the otherside. Roll on next summer when I can start my tx journey once again cos then I'll know it was al worth it.


Here comes 2 months of day time tv.


Love


Sima xxx


----------



## GIAToo (Nov 8, 2009)

Sima - so glad you're going home and on the way to recovery     Daytime TV huh?  As long as it's not Jeremy Kyle!   
GIA Tooxx


----------



## silverbird (Aug 8, 2011)

Man two weeks! Rest up and enjoy your recovery.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Sima so pleased that you are heading home tomorrow- take care let your family and friends spoil you and rest up.

L x


----------



## Lou-Ann (Apr 20, 2008)

Sima, good to hear that you are finally going home. Make sure you rest up and let anyone that wants to spoil you, do so   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Diesy (Jul 19, 2010)

Hi Sima,

Glad to see you are getting out!  Although it's good that they kept you in to look after you.  

Feet up and relax  
Diesy xx


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Sima what a journey - here's to a fresh start!    take very good care , plenty of rest and DON't OVER DO IT!!


Diesy will be able to guide you hun ...   


Mini xxx


----------



## Diesy (Jul 19, 2010)

Ohmygoodness don't take my advice for anything   Mini    Plus, Sima your last recovery will come back to you.  Just in case it doesn't here's my list.

1.  Do nothing.
2.  Do nothing.
3.  Do nothing.
And lastly.
4.  Do some more nothing.

Sending healing vibes for your attention seeking uterus Sima       
Diesy xx


----------



## blueytoo (Oct 5, 2003)

Sima, hopefully you are now safely ensconced at home on your sofa or in bed and are resting!! Make sure you rest and relax and I hope you have a quick recovery.

xxx


----------

